# Motorola USBw25100 WiMAX

## enceladus

I have a Clear 4g WiMAX card, it is a Motorola USBw25100. It has a Beceem radio.

There doesn't seem to be any linux Beceem WiMAX drivers, so I am trying to do this with ndiswrapper. 

The windows installer is a .exe that has the drivers and the software all in one. In windows it needs the software to start the connection so I think it may need firmware loaded to it. I haven't seen anything in the extracted exe that looks like a firmware file.

In the actual driver folder of the extracted exe, there were 2 drivers, bcmbusctr, and drxvi314. I'm guessing it wants/needs both, but I'm not sure.

I don't see this device actually show up in ifconfig, but maybe I should be looking somewhere else for it?

My kernel is 2.6.28-tuxonice-r10 x86_64.

Any help is appreciated. 

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 198f:0210 Beceem Communications Inc. 
```

XP drivers

```
# ndiswrapper -l

bcmbusctr : driver installed

drxvi314 : invalid driver! 
```

Vista 64 bit drivers

```
# ndiswrapper -l

bcmbusctr_64 : driver installed

drxvi314_64 : invalid driver! 
```

Windows 2000 driver (there was only the one driver in this driver folder)

```
# ndiswrapper -l

drxvi314_2k : driver installed 
```

----------

